# Choices



## Rookiemistake

Not even a choice here hells bay


----------



## taffrail

Rookiemistake said:


> Not even a choice here hells bay


Ok. I accept that. Would you mind telling me why the Hells Bay is so much better? I have a shallow water boat. I know nothing about poling skiffs but am trying to learn. I want a smaller boat then the 19 foot I have.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

taffrail said:


> Ok. I accept that. Would you mind telling me why the Hells Bay is so much better? I have a shallow water boat. I know nothing about poling skiffs but am trying to learn. I want a smaller boat then the 19 foot I have.


I guess that depends on what you want out of a “flats skiff”. A whaler isn’t really a flats skiff. 
The first half of your first sentence states you fish mainly in 12-18”. A 17’ Boston Whaler can barely float in that with the motor down, I used to run that exact hull with a 70 Johnson on Sabine Lake and it sucked unless you wanted to stay in the deep areas. The Hell’s Bay will allow you to access much shallower areas to pole around and still run where the Whaler would and also run much shallower on plane.


----------



## richg99

I believe that you are comparing apples to bananas. As already said, the BW isn't going anywhere as shallow as dozens of other brands might.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

How do you fish? Do you fly fish at all? Do you want to pole and sight fish, or are you a trolling motor and blind cast guy? How many people do you usually fish with? How long are your runs to where you normally fish? 

The Whipray is one of the finest light/fly tackle poling skiffs ever made, but if that's not your style of fishing it might not be for you. It's really a 2 man boat...three is doable, but not if all three guys are fishing at the same time slinging baitcasters or spinning rods. It's also not a super stable platform for walking all over. It's at it's best with one guy on the bow and another on the platform to balance it out. You can fish it with a trolling motor (I have one on mine), but there's no reason to own a pure technical poling skiff if you don't plan to pole the majority of the time.


----------



## taffrail

Tx_Whipray said:


> How do you fish? Do you fly fish at all? Do you want to pole and sight fish, or are you a trolling motor and blind cast guy? How many people do you usually fish with? How long are your runs to where you normally fish?
> 
> The Whipray is one of the finest light/fly tackle poling skiffs ever made, but if that's not your style of fishing it might not be for you. It's really a 2 man boat...three is doable, but not if all three guys are fishing at the same time slinging baitcasters or spinning rods. It's also not a super stable platform for walking all over. It's at it's best with one guy on the bow and another on the platform to balance it out. You can fish it with a trolling motor (I have one on mine), but there's no reason to own a pure technical poling skiff if you don't plan to pole the majority of the time.


Been fly fishing since I was 13. 72 now. Don't especially like to fish alone but most people I know are busy when I want to fish. My present rig is an 18'9" Blue Wave. Big tunnel. Inset motor. Runs shallow. Doubt if it will run in 3" though. It is now just too big. To big for me to continue to push around. Too big to hide from the HOA and big enough that any day now the wife is going to want to go for a boat ride. After two years. So smaller boat. I have equipped this boat with what I call a smart trolling motor. Minn Kota ILink along with a Helix 7 GPS/Fish finder. I can cruise south along a shoreline, turn the boat and have the TM take me back at any speed I choose. I can also "anchor" it with the TM more or less. Will I pole? Maybe 5% or less of the time I am on the water. I just can't do two things at once. I either fish or I pole. Someone else said it on here before me but I will say it anyway. I spent years fishing South of Lafitte in Louisiana. I caught redfish. Many redfish. Never caught one that was tailing. Suspect they were too busy digging for the tiny crabs they do so love. Unfortunately I did not fly fish there. Was just starting to get the urge when circumstances changed and I moved to Texas. Dallas metroplex. Sooooo said all of that to say this, I will fish where the fish are. When it is my choice, I will only fish with a fly rod. I will get there the best way I can except for swimming. I will find a boat that works for me and it will be 17 feet or less in length. Talked to a guy at Little Bay today that had a Chiquita, probably 12', with 4 " freeboard. Standard size console. 60 hp Evinrude I think. Made by Freedom boats. They have a video of one running in 3", and say it will float in 5". Made right up the road in Port Lavaca Texas. A possibility. Problem with ALL the boats in Florida is I will have to go get them. That little 13 footer sure looked sweet though. The Nanocraft. Anyway, till the Blue Wave is sold I am just getting facts and enjoying the hunt. They are picking up the Blue Wave tomorrow for a detail. Don't expect it to take too long to sell after that.

Within 50 miles of where I live there are acres and acres of shallow water flats. So yes, I do need a shallow water boat. Since I figure I have about 10 years left to fish, I really don't want to spend $28K on one. But when you fall in love, logic goes bye bye. Right now nothing is off the table.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

You should look at some of the Maverick HPX Ts in the classifieds here. Slightly longer with a little more beam than a Whipray. Nice boats and probably a little better in open water than the Whipray.


----------



## taffrail

Tx_Whipray said:


> You should look at some of the Maverick HPX Ts in the classifieds here. Slightly longer with a little more beam than a Whipray. Nice boats and probably a little better in open water than the Whipray.


Forgive me for saying this but......Thanks Tex!!!


----------



## ifsteve

If you prefer to flyfish then this isn't even a choice between those two boats. HB, period. But as others have said there are tons of boats out there that would fit your needs. As for the cost? Dude you said it yourself, you figure you have about 10 years left to fish. Make the absolute best out of them. Get what you want and to hell with what it costs (within a little reason anyway)


----------



## taffrail

ifsteve said:


> If you prefer to flyfish then this isn't even a choice between those two boats. HB, period. But as others have said there are tons of boats out there that would fit your needs. As for the cost? Dude you said it yourself, you figure you have about 10 years left to fish. Make the absolute best out of them. Get what you want and to hell with what it costs (within a little reason anyway)


Now all YOU have to do is convince my wife. She says I can't catch enough fish to pay for a $20000 boat. She can't make enough quilts to pay for a $2000 sewing machine either......whatcha gonna do?

I made a decision. I can keeping splitting my time and money between casting rods and fly rods or I can dedicate. I chose to dedicate my fishing time to fly fishing. My neighbor told me today I could tie on a hook and use shrimp. Bet he thinks he is the first guy to think of that. But....when it's all said and done, it's them against me. If I can't outwit a fish I am in really bad shape. Ok, so I keep trying.......


----------



## taffrail

I spent a good deal of time today perusing used boat classifieds. Reason it took so long was I was doing all the towns on the coast of any size in Alabama and Florida. Florida has a tremendous amount of Flats Boats. These typically draw 12 inches or so. My Blue Wave bay boat draws 8 or less. I now understand some of the comments I received when I opened this thread. Also noticed there are a heck of a lot of Gheenoe boats for sale. On another note, my Blue Wave came home from the beauty shop today. Man she is purty. But....too big. You'll see pictures and details probably early next week.


----------



## richg99

If you want to try the flats and do a lot if flycasting, I'll bet you can pick up a really inexpensive Gheenoe . Keep your present boat and see which gets used the most. I'll bet that in a year or so, one or the other will be sold.


----------



## taffrail

richg99 said:


> If you want to try the flats and do a lot if flycasting, I'll bet you can pick up a really inexpensive Gheenoe . Keep your present boat and see which gets used the most. I'll bet that in a year or so, one or the other will be sold.


Any idea what a Gladesman is?


----------



## FlyBy

Were built by East Cape.


----------



## richg99

I guess I was just suggesting that you find a cheap, skinny water boat that you can buy for small money. Fish, then decide, if you really want to sell what you have. Two boats could be the answer for many of us..... if we had the place to store them. Gheenoes just seem to be the most inexpensive, easily available (in Florida) for that purpose.


----------



## anytide

Change quilt ladies.


----------



## taffrail

richg99 said:


> I guess I was just suggesting that you find a cheap, skinny water boat that you can buy for small money. Fish, then decide, if you really want to sell what you have. Two boats could be the answer for many of us..... if we had the place to store them. Gheenoes just seem to be the most inexpensive, easily available (in Florida) for that purpose.


Thanks. I do appreciate your input. My problem is that I don't have room for the boat I have. I have a backyard with a 12 foot gate in the fence. When I back my present boat in, it sticks out the gate about two feet. If it were lighter I could maneuver it easier and possibly make it fit. Unfortunately for them and me I live in an HOA community. I have been warned several times. Harvey (the hurricane not the rabbit) saved me for a time. Now...times up. The next boat is going to fit in my garage. I am guessing it will be in the 15-17 foot range.


----------



## ifsteve

One word of caution. A good buddy of mine was looking for a boat. He said "the next boat will fit in my garage." And he found one. Yeah it fits in his garage but its also for sale because it doesn't do the job for him. Nothing wrong with having a boat fit in your garage IF it also works for the fishing you do. But getting one to fit in the garage as a primary criteria may lead to disappointment. There are always storage options.


----------



## taffrail

Thing is I hate to rent. Lease is one thing when it makes sense. Rent is not something I wish to do. The other thing is if it fits my garage it will also fit my backyard, either of which will make the HOA happy. Seriously considering two that are in the 14 foot range. What I am really worried about is waiting so long I just have to have a technical poling skiff. Most of the ones I would consider are in Florida which brings another set of problems. I have a ton of opportunities here to spend $25000 to $45000 on an older boat. Just is not going to happen. Anyway, the boat I own now has been detailed and only needs a bit of touch up to get it on the market. When it sells I will start going to look and possibly test. Until then I'd be wasting everyone's time. For now gathering information is my main focus. I thought I had this narrowed down to one or two boats but now I am not so sure.


----------



## taffrail

Saw a Maverick at the boat launch today. Sort of a tan color. Beautiful boat. I would never have given it a second look had it not been for you guys. Points WERE deducted for fishing in my favorite lower 40.


----------



## KimmerIII

If you are fly fishing for reds and want a skiff go fish the flats get either a hells bay or a maverick and get an ipilot. Get a cage around the poling platform and you can drive yourself from there with the trolling motor to cover water and then have your hands free to fish. Easy peasy!


----------



## taffrail

The only question about a trolling motor is do I get an ipilot or do I get an ilink? I have an ilink now.


----------



## taffrail

Please tell me what you know about a full blown, 17 foot Ankona Native SUV. I said please....


----------



## KimmerIII

Not familiar with ilink but whatever one you can control by remote so you can stand in the tower and fish also if you are going by yourself. Trolling motors don’t bother redfish in shallow water so don’t worry about that being an issue. I am 72 and fish 2-5 days a week depending on weather out of a Gordon waterman or a maverick mirage II. I would highly recommend getting a full cage made for your poling platform if you go with a skiff. A whaler will not go that shallow.


----------



## KimmerIII

Also, at our age I wouldn’t recommend a gheenoe or anything with that skinny of a beam. Get a lighter bit also. With a skiff, getting out and pushing (which will happen), more weight obviously makes it harder.


----------



## taffrail

KimmerIII said:


> Not familiar with ilink but whatever one you can control by remote so you can stand in the tower and fish also if you are going by yourself. Trolling motors don’t bother redfish in shallow water so don’t worry about that being an issue. I am 72 and fish 2-5 days a week depending on weather out of a Gordon waterman or a maverick mirage II. I would highly recommend getting a full cage made for your poling platform if you go with a skiff. A whaler will not go that shallow.


An ilink is an ipilot on steroids. It taks...uh....talks with your depth finder/gps IF that is a Humminbird and is the right Humminbird. I too am 72 and I can't fish and drive too. Let the Trolling motor do the driving.....when I'm fishing. Be honest old MinnKota is a better driver than my wi.......uh.....than I expected.


----------



## taffrail

IS this the simple, no frills skiff you guys are advocating???


----------



## taffrail

While checking the various technical poling skiffs and other vessels, I've noticed something: aluminum fuel tanks seem to be popular. Can't help but wonder why. One instance of realizing your bilge has roughly 5 gallons of fuel in it will cure that. At least it did for me. This boat apparently had the tank installed and then the top piece. Deck if you will. Guess what had to be removed before the tank could even be inspected? Any idea how to get 5 gallons of gas out of a bilge. Turning on the bilge pump would be counter productive. Anyway it was a mess. Never again. I'd rather have 6 gallon portable tanks.


----------



## KurtActual

taffrail, you should order a Salt Marsh 1656, pay the 1500 to ship it here, and have checked all your boxes. It's affordable, fits in a large garage bay, wide and stable, light weight enough to pole, and 100% customized to your liking as you order.


----------



## taffrail

KurtActual said:


> taffrail, you should order a Salt Marsh 1656, pay the 1500 to ship it here, and have checked all your boxes. It's affordable, fits in a large garage bay, wide and stable, light weight enough to pole, and 100% customized to your liking as you order.


Thank you. I'll add it to the list of skiffs I need to check out. That list is getting smaller. Could not really see the boat bottom in any of their pictures. Did see one boat with a tunnel but no idea what model it was.

Price range?


----------



## taffrail

Fianall, finally, finally. I have my boat listed. You may see it here if interested (corpuschristi.craigslist.org/boa/d/rockportblue-wave/6799109930.html) but it is not a skiff. At least not a technical poling skiff. Weather has not been conducive to launching it and my home site is not conducive to picture taking. Hope to have some interesting photos up early next week. Very obviously in no hurry to sell. Anyway I was beginning to think I would never get it listed and it is!!!!


----------



## KurtActual

saltmarshskiffs.com you can request pricing. or @Shadowcast can help you.


----------



## taffrail

KurtActual said:


> saltmarshskiffs.com you can request pricing. or @Shadowcast can help you.


Been to saltmarshskiffs.com. Where I saw pictures.


----------



## taffrail

Something needs to be said and it needs to be said by me. I can be a bit "scruffy" (or as my wife says "an ass") in my demeanor at times. I don't mean to be. I seriously appreciate the input of every person on this site. I won't agree with all of it and may at times be too abrupt in my disagreement. For that I apologize. When it comes to choosing a boat, if it were just me my choice would be made. It's not. I must consider my wife. If I don't who will? I must consider my step children and my own children. None of the children live in Texas. If I have a boat when they visit they are going to want a ride. Some will want to fish. Some will not. One I like best gives me the hardest time and stays right with me when she is here. I understand you do not want to see a guy on here make a big mistake. Consider this. What is a mistake to you, may not be a mistake to me. I respect each of you and require respect in return. Thanks for reading.


----------



## richg99

I think the old suggestion of "buy a boat that fits 80/90 % of your needs " will apply. No boat will fit all of them all of the time.

Have fun. I've owned over 20 boats, over 50 years of buying, so I do understand.


----------



## jay.bush1434

richg99 said:


> I think the old suggestion of "buy a boat that fits 80/90 % of your needs " will apply. No boat will fit all of them all of the time.
> 
> Have fun. I've owned over 20 boats, over 50 years of buying, so I do understand.


^^this
Use the 80/20 rule. I used the 90/10 rule on my last boat purchase (East Cape Vantage) and it has fit me better than any boat I've had. Basically, I made no compromises for anyone other than being able to fish 3 up every now and then although I fish most of the time by myself. After my kids head off to where ever, I'll be getting a smaller skiff.


----------



## taffrail

Doing a bit of comparison shopping with a boat that is presently listed for sale in the "For Sale" area.


















One thing that really irritates me is a seller not including price. Info on the Pelican Ambush came from their site, calculated, or guessed. Their listed price is as shown. All info on the Bote Rover came from their site or calculated.

Flame me if you wish but I am just displaying facts as I have them. Again I have not made a decision and seriously doubt either of these will be my choice. That could change. Heck for the price I might just get both. (No, I will not.)


----------



## richg99

To me, it is a stand-up paddleboard style "boat" with a motor. Similar to a Solo Skiff. There is a long thread on this site for the Bote Rover. I think someone just put one up for sale on it, too. There are tons of choices, depending on what you want.


----------



## taffrail

richg99 said:


> To me, it is a stand-up paddleboard style "boat" with a motor. Similar to a Solo Skiff. There is a long thread on this site for the Bote Rover. I think someone just put one up for sale on it, too. There are tons of choices, depending on what you want.


What I really don't want is to get any part of me wet unless I go wading on purpose.  Kinda leaves out the ones with less than 6' beam.

uh............wait.......after measuring me.......might better make that an 8 foot beam......


----------



## taffrail

Still irritated by builders and dealers insisting they get your name before they give you a price. I've started using Wailing Presley. Dealer here has two skiffs that might be of interest. One is a Maverick, 2002, 70 Yamaha 2 stroke. Other is a Bossman. Both in the $24K range. Would have kinda been interested in the Maverick but I refuse to buy another boat without a motor warranty. If interested in either boat pm me.


----------



## taffrail

What do you guys think of a 2014 Glide by East Cape ? 
2015 Bossman TailSpotter Poling Skiff?
Easy 18?


----------



## taffrail

My last post on this web site. Hate to go but staying would be living a lie. I will never own a technical poling skiff as beautiful as they are. I may never own another boat. (Most of) guys have been great and helpful. All but one of you know tons of stuff about these boats and saltwater fly fishing. You should collaborate and write a book. That's the good.

The bad: Having tests this week that will determine if I ever own another boat and indeed what kind of life I can expect moving forward. This is a part of life and is accepted as such.

Really bad: You have among you a total fake. If he is even who he claims to be his whole life is one big lie. Some of you know about him already. Most of you are discerning enough to find him if you want. (hint: not talking about ducknut as ducknut) He is a troll and really should be banned from this site. He is from Brandon Fl.

Really, really bad: Ducknut, also from Brandon Fl. How dare you think you know enough about me, my family and our lives to judge the way we've raised our children? You don't. You have no idea but you spout off as if you have been treating us for twenty years. I have to wonder if you hang out at a dojo with a misspelled name. It takes a serious level of egocentrism to speak to another human as you have spoken to me. You, to me, belong to the most contemptible type of person on the face of the earth. One who will intentionally hurt another for absolutely no reason. I am sure your reply will be profound and enlightening. I won't be here to see it.

To the rest of you I bid a fond and somewhat sad adieu.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Well, this got interesting quick.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Where was I for the start of this thread. This got real, really quickly.


----------



## K3anderson

Repost when you have some idea of what you want the boat to do. This is all over the map.


----------



## 321nole

SomaliPirate said:


> Well, this got interesting quick.


see the Go Mr President thread for context lol


----------



## SomaliPirate

321nole said:


> see the Go Mr President thread for context lol


Just looked it over. The Go Mr. President thread is like tequila...it's all fun and games, but sooner or later, somebody is getting hurt.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

That thread has made at least 3 people quit the forum that I know of. It's pretty great


----------



## anytide

you guys are azzholes.......


----------



## FlyBy

anytide said:


> you guys are azzholes.......


We try.


----------



## anytide

Brandon is full of azzholes......


----------



## Megalops

_“Where did come from. Where did you go?
Where did you come from 1-armjoe?”_


----------



## anytide

Megalops said:


> _“Where did come from. Where did you go?
> Where did you come from 1-armjoe?”_


----------



## Megalops

taffrail said:


> Actually it is pathetic and we, yes we are at least partially to blame. My son is one of those. Has not worked a day at a real job. Where was abortion when we needed it. He is 45. Is it too late?


@taffrail this is your original post. Care to show it to your son? _Please_ show your son what his father wrote about him. I triple dog dare you. Send him the link. It’s easy peasy lemon squeezey.


----------



## Megalops

Saaaay, does your son go by Chadbro?


----------



## DuckNut

Megalops said:


> @taffrail this is your original post. Care to show it to your son? _Please_ show your son what his father wrote about him. I triple dog dare you. Send him the link. It’s easy peasy lemon squeezey.


Why he did of course. Had we had control it never would have happened.

This was his other post. Evidently he had someone else raise his kid because if he was in control it would not have happened. It is always someone else's fault. Even a grown man has to blame someone else.

I do not ever want to meet a person who says such vile statements about his own family, maybe cousin Eddy, but his own son. This is a complete failure of a human being.


----------



## DuckNut

taffrail said:


> My last post on this web site. Hate to go but staying would be living a lie. I will never own a technical poling skiff as beautiful as they are. I may never own another boat. (Most of) guys have been great and helpful. All but one of you know tons of stuff about these boats and saltwater fly fishing. You should collaborate and write a book. That's the good.
> 
> The bad: Having tests this week that will determine if I ever own another boat and indeed what kind of life I can expect moving forward. This is a part of life and is accepted as such.
> 
> Really bad: You have among you a total fake. If he is even who he claims to be his whole life is one big lie. Some of you know about him already. Most of you are discerning enough to find him if you want. (hint: not talking about ducknut as ducknut) He is a troll and really should be banned from this site. He is from Brandon Fl.
> 
> Really, really bad: Ducknut, also from Brandon Fl. How dare you think you know enough about me, my family and our lives to judge the way we've raised our children? You don't. You have no idea but you spout off as if you have been treating us for twenty years. I have to wonder if you hang out at a dojo with a misspelled name. It takes a serious level of egocentrism to speak to another human as you have spoken to me. You, to me, belong to the most contemptible type of person on the face of the earth. One who will intentionally hurt another for absolutely no reason. I am sure your reply will be profound and enlightening. I won't be here to see it.
> 
> To the rest of you I bid a fond and somewhat sad adieu.


Spoken like a true fool.

YOU stated your failure in raising a nonproductive member of society that you wish you could abort. This is so despicable on so many levels. But your sons failure is not a product of home life, not a product parenting, his failure is a result of waking up on his 18th birthday and everything he learned growing up fell out of his ear and remained on his pillow. Children are products of their environment and parents are tasked with creating a healthy environment where a child can flourish.

You need to learn that sometimes the truth hurts and you are not willing to admit the truth. This is evident by how you wish you could abort your child, by you placing the blame on your son. Maybe you know the truth but you are not willing to own up to it in the other thread so you come to an obscure thread crying your virtue.

You failed miserably.

Ciao!


----------



## SomaliPirate

anytide said:


> Brandon is full of azzholes......


They're putting something funny in those milkshakes at Campbell's Dairyland.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

Avoid online political discussions like the plague; nothing constructive ever happens.

Nate


----------



## taffrail

Ok................did a bit of housekeeping and am back although you may ask me to leave. I probably will never own a micro skiff. I probably will never own any boat again. Amazing how fast your life can change. Anyway, I'd like to hang out and particularly like the "Just for Fun" and "Go Mr. President" threads. If you wish me to leave the forum just ask. I 
might. Because I can't "go out" on a boat to fish does not mean I can't fish. 
Anyway peace to all.

Mr. (or Mrs.) Moderator, please close this thread.


----------



## Megalops

Welcome back @taffrail! No one wants you to leave. We all agree and disagree on this site, and i certainly wish you no ill will. And fishing is what it’s about, it’s definitely my therapy.


----------



## anytide

its a trap......


----------



## taffrail

anytide said:


> its a trap......


Ya think?


----------

